# Chunky Fishtail Hat - Free Hat Knitting Pattern



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

I just finished this fishtail hat yesterday. It was so fast and fun knitting it after taking a break from knitting sock. Love to share it here with you.

http://www.to-knit-knitting-stitches.com/fishtail-hat.html


----------



## ursulamajor (Dec 8, 2012)

Dang! I was hoping for hat that actually looked like a fish tail on top of your head!


----------



## hand2machine (Jun 18, 2012)

That is a quick hat ! thanks for the pattern, will make 1 for my son, Marti/NE ohio


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

ursulamajor said:


> Dang! I was hoping for hat that actually looked like a fish tail on top of your head!


  Sorry to disappoint you. Maybe someone need to knit one like that. Maybe with the head and tail altogether.


----------



## ursulamajor (Dec 8, 2012)

I've seen them before. Here is a link to a great pattern and there are others out there.
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter08/PATTfishy.php


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

ursulamajor said:


> I've seen them before. Here is a link to a great pattern and there are others out there.
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter08/PATTfishy.php


thank you, those are so adorable!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That pattern would suit both men and women especially in the colour shown.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

ursulamajor said:


> I've seen them before. Here is a link to a great pattern and there are others out there.
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter08/PATTfishy.php


Ask and someone will find! Gotta love KPers!!!!


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing. I've been looking for a patt ern to knit for the nice guy at the coffee shop. He noticed my knitting and said he would like a new hat.


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks so much for sharing. I've been looking for a patt ern to knit for the nice guy at the coffee shop. He noticed my knitting and said he would like a new hat.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I like this, and will be making it soon.
My oldest daughter has (since I made her one) suddenly began wearing hats!


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Lovely hat. Thank you so much for sharing. Love knitting hats but like to try different designs.


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

highihid said:


> Thanks so much for sharing. I've been looking for a patt ern to knit for the nice guy at the coffee shop. He noticed my knitting and said he would like a new hat.


How wonderful! I'm sure he'll love it.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice hat and such a nice story to go with it.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

ursulamajor said:


> I've seen them before. Here is a link to a great pattern and there are others out there.
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter08/PATTfishy.php


thanks for this pattern- I am starting one for my fly fishing grandson today-- he will love it


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

ursulamajor said:


> I've seen them before. Here is a link to a great pattern and there are others out there.
> http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter08/PATTfishy.php


ps cute lil kid is that you?


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the Fishtail Hat Pattern. I would love to try to knit it for my granddaughter. She is a freshman in Washington State. Being from Southern California she is learning about winter and I know she would love a new hat. I have some chunky yarn in my stash but I am a little confused by the directions. Cast on and rib for 1 in. is easy enough but the yf is confusing me. If you are holding the yarn in front (Like you are going to purl) how do you k2,sl1,k2tog, psso, k2. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

Keepmeinstitches said:


> Thanks for the Fishtail Hat Pattern. I would love to try to knit it for my granddaughter. She is a freshman in Washington State. Being from Southern California she is learning about winter and I know she would love a new hat. I have some chunky yarn in my stash but I am a little confused by the directions. Cast on and rib for 1 in. is easy enough but the yf is confusing me. If you are holding the yarn in front (Like you are going to purl) how do you k2,sl1,k2tog, psso, k2. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks
> Keep Me In Stitches


your welcome! I'm glad you'll try it out.


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

I wonder if anyone can tell me about the hat that results from this pattern--the one that uses the chunky yarn. Is the result very lacy and open? I was thinking of making a chemo cap from it, but maybe it's not such a great idea if it's to open.


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

Laura3720 said:


> I wonder if anyone can tell me about the hat that results from this pattern--the one that uses the chunky yarn. Is the result very lacy and open? I was thinking of making a chemo cap from it, but maybe it's not such a great idea if it's to open.


Laura3720, I made the hat and I hardly see any hole in this hat. I think it will work well for a chemo cap.


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

knittingforever said:


> Laura3720, I made the hat and I hardly see any hole in this hat. I think it will work well for a chemo cap.


Thank you so much for the info.! I love the look of the hat and was very excited about making it for my friend--you've really set my mind at ease and I'm looking forward to getting started! I really appreciate your taking the time to advise me of your experience!


----------

